# Brahms- Ein Deutsches Requiem 1869



## Alex4 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello everyone, Im a college student in music class and have a couple questions about Brahms Requiem regarding the use of a Fugue. Any answers would be greatly appreciated
1. What is a Fugue?
2. What are the dynamics involved in a Fugue 
3. What does the Fugue convert in the Requiem 
4. Where are the Fugues found in the Requiem
5. How does the Fugue begin
6. Who are involved in the fugue of Brahms Requiem 
7. How does the Fugue progress 
8. What is the Fugue subject
9. How does the Fugue end
10. What makes up a Fugue
11. In the Requiem, what key is the Fugue in?

I know its a lot of question but it would help so much to the answer especially for question 3. Thank you everyone


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Are you asking us to do your homework for you? :lol:


----------

